# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Προσπάθεια αναπαραγωγής balcanica 2019

## sotos2908

Καλημέρα σε ολη την παρέα!!!! Ανοιγω το θεμα για να παρουσιασω και εγω το ζευγαρακι μου και την πορεια του για την φετινή προσπαθεια αναπαραγωγής!!!! Τα πουλακια ηταν ολο τον χειμωνα μαζί σε κλουβα 76αρα,η τροφη τους ηταν αρχικα της manitoba χωρις ρουπσεν και αργοτερα της royal t3 με ρουπσεν αλλα ειχαν την ιδια αποδοχη,μια φορα την εβδομαδα ειχε καποιο λαχανικο η φρουτο οπως μαρουλι(οπου το πεθενανε)μήλο (μισό τρωγανε) καροτο σπορια πιπεριας φλωρινης αλλα και πιπερια(δεν την ακουμπησαν καν).  Πλεον τα πουλακια ειναι διπλα διπλα η θηλυκια σε 76αρα και ο αρσενικος σε 60αρα στην διατροφη τους εχει προστεθει αυγο και αυγοτροφη έτοιμη (μεχρι την δευτερα που θα ξεκινησω να φτιαχνω) . ο αρσενικος κοιταει συνεχεια την θηλυκια και καθεται προς το μερος της και η θυληκια το ιδιο, ο αρσενικος την φλερταρει κανοντας την κινηση της βενταλιας αλλα η θηλυκια στον κοσμο της απλα παρακολουθει... Υλικο για φωλια υπαρχει και δεν εχει πειραχθει καθολου. Σημερα που παρακολουθησα το πρωι η θηλυλια αρχισε να χτυπαει με το ράμφος την πλευρα που ειναι ο αρσενικος σαν να θελει δλδ να περασει απο εκει.  Ακομα ειναι νωρις και δεν θα τα ενωσω. Σκεφτομαι τουλάχιστον σε καμια βδομαδα.  Ο αρσενικος εχει κατεβασει και λίγο τα φτερα του αλλα για το θηλυκο δεν πιστευω οτι ειναι ετοιμο. Φωτογραφίες θα εχετε μολις παω στο πατρικο μου γτ δεν εβαλα ακομα ιντερνετ!!!!  Θα εχετε συνεχεια ενημερωση και ευχομαι σε ολους καλη αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο με υγειη πουλακια πανω απολα!!!!!!

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Εσωτερική η εξωτερική εκτροφή;
Ιστορικό υγείας μετά την πτερορροια ;
Φάρμακα βοηθήματα τι έχεις χρησιμοποιησει

----------


## sotos2908

Καλημερα Νικο απο την πτερορια και μετα τα ζευγαρια μου τα εχω σε εσωτερικη εκτροφη στην ταρατσα με φως ημερας και οχι τεχνητό καθως επισης θερμοκρασια το χειμωνα ειναι πιο ζεστα μεσα απο εξω και το καλοκαιρι πιο δροσια μεσα απο εξω λογο μονωσης. Δοξα το θεο δεν μου παρουσίασαν αν κάποιο προβλημα υγειας ουτε φαρμακα εδωσα φετος (πρωτη χρονια τα εχω κιολας τα απεκτησα μαρτη του 18).απο βοηθηματα εαν εννοείς σε βιταμινη Ε δεν τα εχω δωσει κατι ακομα.  Εαν πρεπει κ βοηθα( διοτι σε ενα αρθρο διαβαζω οτι βοηθαμε σε αλλο οχι) εννοείται να παρω εφοσον μου προτείνετε ποιο ειναι καλο.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Το καλό είναι να "έρχονται" μόνα τους, για να έρχονται και τα δυο ταυτόχρονα

----------


## MacGyver

Καλή συνέχεια Σωτήρη. Περιμένουμε και φωτογραφίες για να τα καμαρώσουμε.

Γνώμη μου, μην βιαστείς να τα ενώσεις μέχρι να τρώνε σίδερα

----------


## sotos2908

Μα δεν εχω κανει κατι στο αρσενικο που το βλεπω οτι αρχιζει να πυρωνει, σε σχεση με το θηλυκο και τα δυο εχουν την ιδια διατροφη, καθαριοτητα και συνήθειες.... Το να ερθουν μονα τους για να ερθουν ταυτόχρονα πως το εννοειται για να καταλαβω διοτι εμενα ειναι πρωτη χρονια λογο του οτι περισυ ηρθαν στην κατοχη μου στην αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο οποτε το ειδα φυσικο οτι δεν εγινε κατι..... Σευχαριστω παρα πολυ Νωντα εννοείται οτι θα ανεβασω φωτο καθως επισης και οτι θα τα ενωσω οταν (θα κανει αερογ..... ο αρσενικος και η θηλυκια θα στήνεται) τροπος του λεγειν.

----------


## kostas karderines

Σωτήρη καλή επιτυχία!αν τα πουλιά είναι με φυσικό φως θα σου έλεγα να τα ενώσεις αφού βγει ο Μάρτης και λίγο ακομα...!όπως και νήμα βάλε τους όταν τα ενώσεις και μετά γιατί το μόνο που καταφέρνεις είναι να γεμίζεις το κόσμο νήματα :Fighting0055: ! Η καρδερίνα και πυρωμενη να μην είναι θα πάει και θα παιζει με τα νήματα!

----------


## sotos2908

Ευχαριστώ παιδια για τις συμβουλες!!!!  Ναστε καλα!!!!!μετα τον μαρτη λοιπον!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## amastro

Με το καλό να πυρώσουν και να μπουν και οι φωλιές.
Ελπίζω να μην περιμένουμε μέχρι τότε να τα δούμε σε καμιά φωτογραφία.

----------


## sotos2908

Οι φωτογραφιες που υποσχεθηκα
πρωτα ο αρσενικος στην 60αρα
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
και το κοριτσι μας στην 76αρα
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## sotos2908

και μια φωτο απο περυσι
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## MacGyver

Ωραία εικόνα Σωτήρη... 
Στη θέση που τα έχεις θα σε συμβούλευα να τους βάλεις περισσότερη κάλυψη με ψεύτικα φυτά, όχι μόνο στην αναπαραγωγή, αλλά όλο το χρόνο, για να νοιώθουν ασφάλεια

----------


## TZANNSPY

Ψεύτικα φυτά για νιώθουν ασφάλεια & Αληθινό πλέγμα για έχουν ασφάλεια...!!!

----------


## sotos2908

Νωντα καλημερα!!!!  Στην τελευταια φωτο ειναι στην βεραντα πριν μετακομισουν για την ταρατσα σε καμαρακι εσωτερικα.  Αυτο εγινε κατα την διαρκεια της πτεροριας οπου κ τα αφησα εκει....  Πλεον ειναι εσωτερικη εκτροφη αλλα χωρισ τεχνιτο φως διπλα σε παραθυρο με επαρκει φωτισμο και και λογο μονωσης λιγο πιο ζεστη τον χειμωνα κ λιγο πιο δροσερα το καλοκαιρι.....

----------


## sotos2908

Καλημερα σε ολη την παρεα δεν εχει αλλαξει κατι απο την τελευταια φορα τα ζευγαρια παραμενουν διπλα διπλα.  Δεν εβλεπα μεγαλο ενθουσιασμο απο το θηλυκό και γιαυτο εδωσα βιταμινη ε χορήγηση απο την ποτιστρα της padovan. Επισης εβαλα χαρτονι αναμεσα στα δυο κλουβια να μην βλεπονται και εχει αρχισει κ ο αρσενικος να την καλει και να λεει αλλα και η θηλυκια!!!!  Πιστευω οτι επιτελους αρχιζει να πυρωνει.....  Επισης να πω πτι στην θηλυκια εχω βαλει φωλια και εχω ραψει και τσοχα.  Πηγαινει εκει χωρις να μπει μεσα και νημα δεν το εχει ακουμπησει καν.

----------


## kostas karderines

> Επισης εβαλα χαρτονι αναμεσα στα δυο κλουβια να μην βλεπονται και εχει αρχισει κ ο αρσενικος να την καλει και να λεει αλλα και η θηλυκια!!!!  Πιστευω οτι επιτελους αρχιζει να πυρωνει.....  Επισης να πω πτι στην θηλυκια εχω βαλει φωλια και εχω ραψει και τσοχα.


Καλησπέρα Σωτήρη!εαν έβαλες το χαρτονι για να μην βλέπετε το αρσενικό με το θυλικο η γνώμη μου είναι κακός,δεν υπάρχει λόγος. Για μένα αφού τα έχεις χώρια αρκεί και μόνο να τα έχεις δίπλα δίπλα.επισης,για μένα πάλι η τσοχα στης καρδερίνες δεν έχει νόημα.επισης αν έχεις ακόμα αυτή την Φωλιά που είδα στην φωτογραφία, αν θες πάρε μια πιο ριχη!και κάτι τελευταίο που θα διαφωνήσω  :: με τον φίλο μου τον νωντα είναι ότι καλύτερα όλο των χρόνο να μην τα έχεις με κάλυψη τα πουλιά για να συνηθίζουν την παρουσία σου και να γίνουν ακόμα πιο ημέρα!όπου ήρεμα... πιο εύκολα στην αναπαραγωγή!

----------


## MacGyver

> ...και κάτι τελευταίο που θα διαφωνήσω με τον φίλο μου τον Νώντα είναι ότι καλύτερα όλο των χρόνο να μην τα έχεις με κάλυψη τα πουλιά για να συνηθίζουν την παρουσία σου και να γίνουν ακόμα πιο ημέρα!όπου ήρεμα... πιο εύκολα στην αναπαραγωγή!


Άσε Κώστα τα φανέτα χωρίς κάλυψη και θα σου πω εγώ πώς θα συνηθίσουν χα χα

Για τις καρδερίνες εξαρτάται από τη θέση του κλουβιού, αν είναι αρκετά ψηλά θα συμφωνήσω...

----------


## kostas karderines

Καλά άσε τα φανετα είναι άλλη ιστορία  :redface: !ενω είναι από τα αγαπημένα μου πουλιά αυτό που με χαλάει είναι ο χαρακτήρας τους! για μένα τα πουλια εκτός αναπαραγωγής θέλουν χαμηλά γιατί συνηθίζουν πιο εύκολα την παρουσία και σε μικρά κλουβια

----------


## sotos2908

Κωστα καλησπερα!!!! Τα πουλακια τα εχω σε υψος απο το εδαφος στο 1.60 πιστευω οτι ειναι καλα.  Καλυψη τα εβαλα τωρα στην περιοδο αναπαραγωγής και μονο.  Αλλα σκεφτομαι να μην το βγαλω και τα πειραζω συνεχεια.  Στην επομενη αποπειρα θα τα βαλω χωρις καλυψη.  Το χαρτονι το εβαλα γτ η θηλυκια μου ηταν πολυ αδιαφορη και ουτε καν επιασε στο στομα της υλικο, οχι οτι τωρα το εκανε απλα την ακουω που λεει και αυτη τωρα που λεει ο αρσενικος και πιστευω οτι αρχιζει να πυρωνει. Για την φωλια βεβαιως να τη αλλαξω δεν με ενοχλει να της παρω ακομα μια,  αν και εχω παρει και μια εξωτερικη που θα την βαλω σε κανα δυο μερες μπας και της ταιριαζει πιο πολυ..... Με αγχωνει το γεγονος οτι δεν εχει πιασει καν υλικο στο στομα της....  Ας δειξει ο καιρος.....

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Μη σε αγχωνει τίποτα Σωτο Μάρτης μήνας είναι ακόμα, όλα καλά θα πάνε.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

> Κωστα καλησπερα!!!! Στην επομενη αποπειρα θα τα βαλω χωρις καλυψη.


Καλησπέρα Σωτήρη!ίσως δεν στο έδωσα εγώ να καταλάβεις σωστά!δεν εννοώ να μην βάλεις καθόλου κάλυψη, σαφώς και να βάλεις αλλά μόνο στην αναπαραγωγή.αυτο που λέω είναι σε κάτι που έγραψε ο φίλος μου ο νωντας ότι καλό θα είναι να έχεις όλο τον χρόνο.η γνώμη μου είναι ότι δεν χρειάζεται όλο τον χρόνο για τους λόγους που προανέφερα πιο πάνω.επισης καταλαβαίνω την ανυπομονησία και την δικιά σου και όλων μας να ξεκινήσουν φωλιές αλλά μην ξεχνάς ότι ο δυνατός μήνας της καρδερίνας είναι ο Μάιος!οπότε καταλαβαίνεις ότι ίσως θες ακόμα αρκετό χρόνο!υπομονή και καλή επιτυχία

----------


## sotos2908

Σευχαριστω παρα πολυ Κωστα για τις συμβουλες και για το χρονο που μου αφιερώνεις συμφωνω μαζι σου για την καλυψη και προσπαθω οσο περισσότερο να με συνηθίσουν οσο για καλυψη εκτος δυο μικρα κομματια που εχω ολο τον χρονο που ειναι ισα με μια παλαμη και εκει βαζω τις φωλιες ετσι ωστε να διαλεξουν την υπολοιπη καλυψη που ειναι και μεγαλη την βαζω μονκ στην περιοδο αναπαραγωγής και μονο!!!!! Σας ευχαριστώ ολους για τις συμβουλες και τον Νωντα που μου αφιερωσε χρονο και μεσω τηλεφωνου!!!!!  Απλα ακομα για τα πιο αστεια πραγματα για μενα που δεν ειμαι έμπειρος ειναι σημαντικά και ευχαριστώ που εχω την βοηθεια σας!!!!

----------


## sotos2908

Ξανα γραφω μιας και βλεπω καποια διαφορα η μπορει και απο την λαχταρα μου ετσι να μου φαίνεται.....  Η θηλυκια αρχιζει να κανει την κινηση βενταλια με το φωναγμα ολο και πιο συχνα χωρις να εχει κρατησω υλικο για φωλια η να εχει βαλει μεσα στην φωλια κατι παρα μονο το πρωι που εκατσα και την ειδα πηρε λιγο υλικο για πεντε δευτερα και το πεταξε......να πω οτι εβαλα και δευτερη φωλια μεσα στην 76αρα την εξωτερικου τυπου απέναντι απο την αλλη..... Στο βιντεο στην 60αρα φαινεται ο αρσενικος

----------


## IscarioTis

Σωτηρη δεν ειναι διαθεσιμο λεει

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sotos2908

Συγνωμη Δημήτρη πεδευομουν απο χθες βραδυ αλλα νομιζω το εφτιαξα....  Σε περίπτωση που δεν ξανα πειτε μου.  Ευχαριστώ!!!!

----------


## IscarioTis

Δεν πειραζει ρε,συμβαινουν.μια χαρα φαινονται

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sotos2908

Καλησπερα παιδια.  Τα νεα μου για το ζευγαρακι μου ειναι οτι εχθες εφτιαξα σπιτι αυγοτροφη οχι με μεγαλη αποδοχη.....  Αυριο θα την αφρατεψω να δω αν ειναι καλυτερα.....  Σημερα ειχε καθαροοτητα και ένωση του ζευγους....  Για να δουμε αυριο που θα τα παρατηρησω τι θα κανουν......

----------


## IscarioTis

Σωτηρη μην περιμενεις αμεσως αποδοχη,ειδικα απο καρδερινες,εμενα ο αρσενικος εκανε 4-5 μερες να παει στην αβγοθηκη οχι να φαει.ασε την αρχικη να πανε πρωτα και μετα ισως να μπορεις να την πειραξεις

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sotos2908

Καλησπέρα παιδιά γράφω για να ενημερώσω την ´´βελτίωση´´ που εχω δει μέχρι τώρα με την παρακολούθηση. Βλέπω τον αρσενικό να κυνηγά την θηλυκιά αλλά και το αντίθετο πολύ λίγες φορές όμως. Κυνηγητό έχει πολύ μετά το μεσημεριανό μπάνιο..... Σήμερα είδα την θηλυκιά να τρώει και σουπιοκοκκαλο....

----------


## MacGyver

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά γράφω για να ενημερώσω την ´´βελτίωση´´ που εχω δει μέχρι τώρα με την παρακολούθηση. Βλέπω τον αρσενικό να κυνηγά την θηλυκιά αλλά και το αντίθετο πολύ λίγες φορές όμως. Κυνηγητό έχει πολύ μετά το μεσημεριανό μπάνιο..... Σήμερα είδα την θηλυκιά να τρώει και σουπιοκοκκαλο....


Όπως έλεγε και κάποιος εδώ μέσα: "πρώτα νηστεύουν οι καρδερίνες για το Πάσχα, μετά κοινωνάνε και μετά ζευγαρώνουν.." Υπομονή, τα σημάδια είναι ενθαρρυντικά. Τα δικά μου έχουν καταναλώσει το βαμβάκι του θεσσαλικού κάμπου και ακόμα περιμένω

----------


## sotos2908

Καλημέρα σε ολους!!!! Τα νεα μου για τις καρδερινες ειναι οτι την προηγούμενη μερα του Πάσχα ειδα την θηλυκια να τρωει σουπιοκοκκαλο. Σκεφτηκα οτι ισως ηταν τυχαια στιγμη.  Ετοιμαζω τα πραγματα φευγω στο χωριο και την επομενη μερα του Πάσχα που γυρισα με μεγαλη εκπληξη ειδα την θηλυκια να εχει φτιαξει φωλια. Το θεμα ειναι οτι εχει κανει πολυκατοικια.  Εαν επεμβω και βγαλω υλικο απο την φωλια θα κανω βλακια η να το αφησω ως εχει κατι ξερει για να το εκανε?

----------


## kostas karderines

Καλημέρα Σωτήρη!μην την πειράξεις καθόλου την Φωλιά, μόνο βγάλε ότι νήμα έχεις στο κλουβί για να μην συνεχίσει να παίρνει και να χτίζει

----------


## sotos2908

Εχω βγαλει τα παντα αφου προσπαθει να τραβήξει το χαρτι απο κατω να παρει για να βαλει στην φωλια!!!!! Δεν παλεύεται........

----------


## kostas karderines

> Εχω βγαλει τα παντα αφου προσπαθει να τραβήξει το χαρτι απο κατω να παρει για να βαλει στην φωλια!!!!! Δεν παλεύεται........


Οκ αφησε την όπως είναι τοτε

----------


## MacGyver

> Εχω βγαλει τα παντα αφου προσπαθει να τραβήξει το χαρτι απο κατω να παρει για να βαλει στην φωλια!!!!! Δεν παλεύεται........


Μια από τα ίδια με τις 2 παλιές μου θηλυκές... Πρώτη φορά έχουν ξεσκίσει το χαρτί κουζίνας που έχω στον πάτο. Νομίζω ότι η επίθεση στο σουπιοκόκκαλο είναι για να κόψουν κομμάτι για να βάλουν στη φωλιά που είναι άσπρο  ::

----------


## sotos2908

Καλησπερα σε ολη την παρεα μου.  Τα νεα μου δεν ειναι και τοσο ευχαριστα. Μετα την φωλια καθε μερα κοιτουσα στα γρηγορα εάν υπαρχει αυγό. Χθες ειδα αυγο και ειπα θα ειναι το πρωτο και δεν ανησύχησα που ειδα την κυρια εξω. Σμρ που σχολασα απο την δουλεια τους εβαλα το καθημερινο τους μπανιο αλλαξα νερακι και εβαλα αυγοτροφη κοιταξα να δω για δευτερο αυγο και δεν εβλεπα ουτε το πρωτο.....  Η
Παρατήρησα την κυρια και δεν εμπαινε καν μεσα στην φωλια.  Παω περνω την φωλια να δω απο περιεργια τι εγινε τι να δω?????  Τρια αυγα και τα ειχε σκεπασει με υλικο.  Δεν μου εδωσε επιλογη και τα εβαλα σε παραμανα......  Γτ δεν μπαινει μεσα?  Ο αρσενικος εκει ακαθεκτος την κυνηγαει συνεχεια εκτος της ωρας που μπαινει στην φωλια με υλικο που γυρνοφερνει και ξαναβγαινει κατευθειαν.....

----------


## MacGyver

Καλά έκανες. Λογικά θα κανει και άλλα αυγά, έχε το νου σου να τα πάρεις και αυτά άθικτα και μακάρι να είναι ενσπορα

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Μικρό το  κακό Σωτήρη αν πρόλαβες και τα αυγά μη μιλάς καθόλου.Εχε το νου σου και για άλλα

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sotos2908

Χθες του ειχα αφησει ενα ασπορο απο καναρινι εστω να υπαρχει μην τρομαξει αμα δει οτι ολα λειπουν.  Σμρ που πηγα ειχε αυτο θαμμενο και ειχε κανρι κιαλλο.  Δεν ειχε προλαβει να το θαψει αλλα μεσα δεν καθοταν. Ο αρσενικος ακομα την κυνηγαει......

----------


## kostas salonika

Λογικα θα είναι ασπορα..
Τις περισσότερες φορές με τα ασπορα αυτό κάνουν..
Αλλά καλά έκανες και τα έβαλες στην καναρα ποτέ δεν ξέρεις σε 5-6 μέρες κανε ωοσκόπηση


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sotos2908

Οταν σταματησει να χαλασω την φωλια για να παμε σε νεα γεννα?  Η να την αφησω?

----------


## kostas salonika

Χάλασε την να πάει σε άλλη γεννά.
Η βγαλτην 1-2 μέρες και ξανά βαλτην.
Μόλις τελειώσει να γεννάει ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sotos2908

Σμρ δεν εκανε αβγο.  Χαλασα την φωλια την ξανα εβαλα και αδεια και εβαλα και υλικο φωλιας.....  Για να δουμε......  Τα αβγα τα εχω βαλει σε παραμανα την αλλη κυριακη θα τα ελέγξω

----------


## sotos2908

Καλησπερα σε ολα τα παιδια. Τα νεα μου ειναι οτι σμρ ελεγξα τα αβγα της καρδερινας και εχει 3στα 5 ενσπορα.....  Χαζεψα τελειος τα κοιτουσα και τα ξανακοιτουσα.....  Που να σκασουν κιολας....  Σε αυτη την παραμανα που τα εβαλα αφαιρεσα ολα τα δικα της και κλωσαει μονο αυτα.......

----------


## amastro

Με το καλό Σωτήρη.

----------


## MacGyver

> Καλησπερα σε ολα τα παιδια. Τα νεα μου ειναι οτι σμρ ελεγξα τα αβγα της καρδερινας και εχει 3στα 5 ενσπορα.....  Χαζεψα τελειος τα κοιτουσα και τα ξανακοιτουσα.....  Που να σκασουν κιολας....  Σε αυτη την παραμανα που τα εβαλα αφαιρεσα ολα τα δικα της και κλωσαει μονο αυτα.......


Άλλος ένας καρδερίνας στην παρέα... Βλέπω να τα παρατάς τα καναρίνια

----------


## sotos2908

Νωντα ενα θα σου πω....  Μονο και αυτο που ειδα χεστ.... απο χαρα.....  Με το καλο σε ολα τα παιδια να παμε καλα αν και αργησε με τον καιρο φετος.....

----------


## sotos2908

Τα νεα μου παιδια ειναι οτι σημερα σκασανε τα τρια πρωτα αυγουλακια. Αντε να σκασουν ολα και να αμεβασω και φωτο.....

----------


## sotos2908

Καλησπερα σε ολους. Χθες σκασαν και τα αλλα δυο καρδερινακια.  Στα τρια πρωτα που αυριο θα ειναι 5 ημερων να βαλω δαχτυλιδια και για τα αλλα δυο να περιμενω?

----------


## sotos2908

Εδω ταιζει ο αρσενικος τα μικρα καρδερινακια
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## sotos2908

Εδω εχουμε τα τρια πρωτα μικρουλια οταν σκασαν μύτη 
[IMG][/IMG]

Και εδω η μανουλα πλέον σε νεα γεννα εχει κατσει και κλωσαει κανονικα
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## sotos2908

Και εδω ενα βιντεακι σύντομο οπου το κοριτσι μου κλωσαει και ο αρσενικος την καμαρωνει!!!!

----------


## MacGyver

Μπράβο Σωτήρη, καλοκλαρωτα

Για τα δακτυλιδια δες μηπως μπαίνουν σήμερα 4η μέρα. Η παραμανα μου τα είχε τούμπανο τα μικρά καρδερινακια και την 5η μέρα δεν μπόρεσα να βάλω τα 2,5 mm

----------


## sotos2908

Οκ θα δοκιμασω το απογευμα να τα βαλω γιατι ειμαι για φαγητο στους γονεις μου σημερα......

----------


## kostas salonika

4η μέρα να τα βάλεις πήγαμε φέτος στον Δήμο να βάλουμε στα 3 μικρά 5ημερων και στο 1 6 ημερών και δεν έμπαιναν τα 2.5c με τίποτα ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sotos2908

Μολις τα εβαλα.  Στο ενα δυσκολευτικα αρκετα πολυ......

----------


## kostas salonika

Μπράβο καλά έκανες άμα τα αλλά μπήκαν εύκολα αύριο το πρωί ξανά δες τα μήπως βγήκαν και ξανά βαλτα..
Πάντα να κοιτάς την επόμενη μήπως έχει κατέβει το δαχτυλίδι και σφήνωσε ανάμεσα στα δάχτυλα 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Να κοιτάς μην τυχόν σφηνωθει και στο πάνω μερος του ποδιού αν μπηκαν πολύ εύκολα... Γενικά 1 - 2 μέρες τσεκάρουμε ότι είναι στη θέση τους κανονικά

----------


## kostas salonika

> Να κοιτάς μην τυχόν σφηνωθει και στο πάνω μερος του ποδιού αν μπηκαν πολύ εύκολα... Γενικά 1 - 2 μέρες τσεκάρουμε ότι είναι στη θέση τους κανονικά


Νωντα όταν έρθω Αθήνα θέλω να με κανείς μαθήματα ... :Happy: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

> Νωντα όταν έρθω Αθήνα θέλω να με κανείς μαθήματα ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Είχα και έχω καλούς δασκάλους... Έλα εσύ Αθήνα με το καλό  :Innocent0006: 

Σωτήρη και εσένα σε περιμένουμε στην πρωτεύουσα!!!

----------


## kostas salonika

> Είχα και έχω καλούς δασκάλους... Έλα εσύ Αθήνα με το καλό 
> 
> Σωτήρη και εσένα σε περιμένουμε στην πρωτεύουσα!!!


Θα έρθω σίγουρα μέσα στα καλοκαίρι αλλά φοβάμαι μην είστε διακοπές και δεν δω κανέναν σας


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sotos2908

Δυστηχως σημερα ειχα την πρωτη ασχημη κατάληξη. Πηγα το πρωι να δω τα πουλακια κ τα τρια απο τα πεντε ειχε βγαλει τα δαχτυλιδια.  Τα ξανα εβαλα και τα εβαλα στην φωλια παλι. Παρατήρησα οτι το ενα απο τα τρια ηταν αρκετα αδυνατο και χωρις καθολου φαγητο.  Πηγα το μεσημέρι παλι να τα δω και είδα το πουλακι το αδύνατο πεταμενο κατω το πηρα το εβαλα στην φωλια παλι και μετα απο μια ωρα που ξανα πηγα το βρηκα νεκρο..... Κριμα στεναχωρηθηκα παρα μα παρα πολυ.

----------


## kostas karderines

Κρίμα Σωτήρη...! Τα είχες ντύσει τα δαχτυλίδια η έτσι τα έβαλες?εάν γενικά είναι τα πρώτα σου καρδερινακια η γνώμη μου είναι ότι κακός βάζεις γιατί την πρώτη χρονια ο σκοπός είναι να μπορέσεις να βγάλεις μερικά πουλιά για να έχεις για του χρόνου.

----------


## sotos2908

Τα ειχα ντυσει κανονικα σε αυτα που κλωσαει η καρδερινα και ειναι ενσπορα γτ τα ειδα σήμερα ουτε καν θα τα αγγιξω...... Με στεναχωρησε πολυ....

----------


## sotos2908

Καλημερα σε ολους μια φωτο σημερα το πρωι..... 
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## sotos2908

Μεγαλωνου με σιγά σιγα
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## sotos2908

Γκαντεμια μεγάλη έχω ξενερώσει την ζωή μου!!!!!  Πήγα σήμερα και είδα το πρώτο καρδερινακι κ βγήκε στο κλαρί.κ αμέσως πήγα να βγαλω το λευκοπλαστ που ειχα βαλει στα δαχτυλιδια στο ενα καρδερινακια μάλλον στην προσπάθεια να βγάλει η καναρα το δαχτυλίδι του έχει σχεδόν κόψει το ποδι.....  Πλημμυρα από αίμα....  Του έβαλα μπετονι και του το έδωσα.....  Κριμα πάλι.......

----------


## sotos2908

Συγνωμη για πριν... Του έβαλα μπεταντιν και του το εδεσα.

----------


## sarpijk

Το λευκοπλαστ δεν δινει κατ εμε καλη καλυψη γιατι τα ποδια ειναι μαυρα και φαίνεται ξενο σωμα. Με μαυρο μαρκοδορο το εβαφα απο πανω και επισης  το λερωνα.

----------


## sotos2908

Δυστηχως δεν τα κατάφερε συνέχεια το πετούσε από την φωλια η μανα του και δεν άντεξε.....  Τα υπολοιπα βγαίνουν πλέον έξω μόνα τους
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## sotos2908

Θα ανεβασω δύο πουλακια να μου πείτε γνώμες για το φύλλο τους.....

----------


## sotos2908

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## MacGyver

Σωτήρη να τα χαίρεσαι! Για το φύλλο τους θα μαντέψω θηλυκά αλλά εννοείται ότι δεν ξέρω. Πάντως σε αυτή την ηλικία το μεσημεράκι γουργουρίζουν τα αρσενικά, έχε το νου σου

----------

